# NGD - Galaxy White 1527 ... And my other Ibby 7s...



## rob_l (Mar 28, 2009)

I already have some pups to go in this and Im dropping it off to have 'em installed in a couple of hours before I take my 3yr old to the park - lol - My tech's gonna drop 'em in whilst we're off, pick it up on the way home.

i was gonna go with creme pups, but after looking at em side by side I decided to order some in white/black zebra instead. The creme looked odd for some reason with Galaxy White. The Royal Blue 1527 is gettin the creme DiMarzios instead(A much better match.), so, here's the 1527GW along with my other Ibby 7s last nite. 

I'll take a lot day light pics of it later. Just thought some might be interested.  Plays perfect straight out of the box - not sure if AMS does any setup on em - If not its a win for Ibanez.


A FirST year K7, Vintage Violin 8527, Galaxy White 1527 and RB 1527....


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2009)

Some sweet ass guitars man!


----------



## loktide (Mar 28, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Ramsay777 (Mar 28, 2009)

DAMN you've got a lotta guitars!


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 28, 2009)

you have a massive and gorgeous collection sir.

and if you don't mind me asking.. what do you do for a living?!? there most be 10 - 20 000 dollars worth of gear in that room 

Edit: i under estimated


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome gear


----------



## kmanick (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice!!!
how's the build quality looking on this new one?
that 8527 is gorgeous


----------



## Ruins (Mar 28, 2009)

congrats man! how is the tone of this guitar comparing to the 1527rb?



william93 said:


> you have a massive and gorgeous collection sir.
> 
> and if you don't mind me asking.. what do you do for a living?!? there most be 10 - 20 000 dollars worth of gear in that room


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 28, 2009)

Whoa! Nice job! That is the first maple fretboard guitar I've ever wanted.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 28, 2009)

The tone and build quality seems to be consistent with the '05 RB - Solid. Very. Doesnt seem to be much difference if any. glad they dont muck around with the 7-string trems often. lol

Thanks for the comments guys - I was in software for a long time, and I got out at EXACTLY the right time....  I think there are 170-80 guitars in the collection right now. Jackson, Carvin, Warrior and Ibanez for the most part. That room where I ALWAYS seem to be is my upstairs home studio. My escape.

If interested, recent pics of that can be found here -  Gallery

Here are a couple.


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 28, 2009)

rob_l said:


> The tone and build quality seems to be consistent with the '05 RB - Solid. Very. Doesnt seem to be much difference if any. glad they dont muck around with the 7-string trems often. lol
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys - I was in software for a long time, and I got out at EXACTLY the right time....  I think there are 170-80 guitars in the collection right now. Jackson, Carvin, Warrior and Ibanez for the most part. That room where I ALWAYS seem to be is my upstairs home studio. My escape.
> 
> ...


 

 OMG


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 28, 2009)

.. .. ..... .. that is one helluva collection and studio.
my home studio is .. my RG7421 -> PODXTL -> 8 year old PC


----------



## TMM (Mar 28, 2009)

That's an interesting collection of amps / cabs... the Bogner / JSX don't seem to fit with the rest of the collection.

How's the Bugera compare with those other amps?


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 28, 2009)

............ OMFG!

You have one of the most epic collections ever.

Is it not a total bastard to get some guitars hanging from the walls? For example, that red bass behind your digital studio and monitors?


----------



## Elysian (Mar 28, 2009)

Man, I don't know why everyone complains about the headstock not matching. IMO if the headstock matched the body itd look way too monotone, way too light. I think the black headstock fits on this one.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 28, 2009)

Agreed 100&#37;. I'm weird when it comes to amps. It used to be a OT more diverse - Dont really go for high-ticket amps per se as I dont play out - EVER. Music is pure hobby and distratction for me. Since so much of my playing is in the home studio through the X3 Pro, GSP1101, GT-10 or DI'ed into an amp sim plug - And being 35 with a wife, 3yr old and neighboors who may like, but sure dont 'love' my playing (cant blame 'em) enough for me to open the amps the way they need to be. 

in that pic are a few of my amps - Bogner Alchemist, Crate Blue Voodoo 120, JSX, Valveking, #93 of 100 first Carvin x100 reissues in White Bronco custom(signed and #'ed by the Pres. of the company, Bugera 6262 and an Ashdown Fallen Angel 180 - Cabs are Marshall 1960a, Valveking with BlackLabel EVs, Carvin x100 4x12 w/ Rocket 50s and a Hartke with Celestion greenbacks - Not shown are a Mesa Express 5:25, JSX Mini Colossal and a 5150 and 6505+ half stack in the garage where my acoustic drums are - when I jam with friends that's where we do it. Walls all have acoustic blankets on the - Especially the harsh aluminum doors.

The Bugera is actually a great amp and I use it if I ever wanna go somewhere and want a 5150/6505+-ish tone without risking breaking either of those amps - Yes, I'm not the most graceful human being on the planet. I've dropped amps too often. I know a lot of people have had their issues with Bugera and the concensus is that they fail often - But Ive had mine for over a year with not a single worry. Re-tubed with RTs recently and the thing wails just about like my 6505+.


----------



## Harry (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice new RG 1527M there man, congrats!
I remember reading somewhere on the Ibanez forum, you said you were a software programmer from the age of 12.
Is my memory correct?


----------



## cddragon (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats for the lovely Ibby!
And for the room.... This is what heaven looks like when the boobies are sleeping, right?


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 28, 2009)

man, I tried to calculate in my head how much all that stuff is worth, and my brain overloaded right after I hit the $30,000 mark. 

I think you should get your hands on a black RG7 body and put the GW neck on it. all-black with a maple board is so classy.


----------



## Anton (Mar 28, 2009)

*HOLY SHIT *


----------



## rob_l (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt Gillis said:


> Hey, I just noticed that you have three glass(I think?) cases in the back, with what looks to be ESPs in them (I could be wrong though). What makes them so special that you put them in those cases?



Hehe - Those are Rondos CnB Display cases. They actually have handles on 'em for using them as usual and a hook for hangin' em up. Its just a pair of Horizons in there - An NTII DBSB quilt and an FRII in Trans Red Quilt.

The cases were CHEAP compared to all the other display cases I've seen - $69 not sure if Kurt still carries them, but I love 'em - Keeps the dust off.  

Not to mention theyre off the floor and easy to get to. I recently had floorlamp with a 15lb glass shade fall onto one of my warwick rockstands, taking an s5470 and a Copperhead metallic Carvin 727 with it - Also damaging other guitars on the rack with glass shrapnel. But since I have about 30 or so Carvins Mark Kiesel offered to bring it back to Carvin and completely strip and refinish it for - FOR FREE!!!!!! If you dont love Carvin now, you will when you want personal, SERIOUS customer service and loyalty....  

I usually keep 3 different Warrior custom-shop Knights in there and switch em out regularly. Like a rotating display, that I can play. lol

Zee Warrior Knights that usually inhabit the plexi cases....


----------



## Anton (Mar 28, 2009)

I must ask,and I dont wanna be rude, What the hell are you doing for a living that you can afford all of this?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice collection.. dont mean to get off topic also, but how does your carvin x100 compare to the other amps in the bunch? Im really considering getting one (the original one, from the 80s) as its a cheap amp (under $400ish) that could be good for my non-rack rig.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2009)

you must be Irish dude coz your family is fucking huge


----------



## playstopause (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, impressive amount of gear and guitars... 

That new white 1527 is so damn sexy... Congrats!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice collection of gear and toys, looks like alot of fun. I would never have enough time to justify 1/4 of what you've got there, beyond collectible pieces

I used to have almost the same Ibby collection: K7, 1527bk, JCRG7-1vv...the JC is the only one I have left. All very nice guitars though.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 28, 2009)

Weren't you one of the guys that helped write the code for eBay?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 28, 2009)

Umm, can I come live with you? I am very tidy, and all I need is a small cot in your studio. I'll do the cooking and cleaning, just let me mess with your toys.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Sir, that is a breathtaking collection. I need to start making money so I too someday may have something remotely close to that. Truly inspirational!!!


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 28, 2009)

dude, love the guitars, but i NEED pics of those Decks  /drool !!!


----------



## Zak1233 (Mar 28, 2009)

mannn that guitar is soo sexy  im debating whether to get that, a caparison or a trip to japan for my 18th bday haha its a tough decision


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you're the first one on this site have the maple white rg7? Or am i wrong?

in any case, it looks very very sexy!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sir you're awesome!!!







Can I dream about touching your guitars


----------



## kmanick (Mar 28, 2009)

are Rob L from the Carvin Forum?
if yes you should post some pics of that wild Carvin 7 string collection you have.
It's freaking amazing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 29, 2009)

dude swap the necks on the 1527s NOW


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, your gear is far too nice.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 29, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> dude swap the necks on the 1527s NOW


----------



## renzoip (Mar 29, 2009)

Great collection, dude!!

The RG1527 looks much better than in the stock Ibanez pic IMO. Still, more Carvin pics, please!!


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome collection dude.
Painting my RG7620 white now definately


----------



## Panterica (Mar 29, 2009)

wows
my studio will be this epic one day


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 30, 2009)

jesus christ that "home" studio


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, now i know who to ask for advice on getting amps...

nice collection!


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Mar 30, 2009)

Jesus.

Christ.

Who the fuck..

What the.. 

Why.
Jesus...

I knew I should've stayed in med school... FUCKING A.

By the way, What cab are you running that JSX through, hows it sound?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 30, 2009)

What....The Fuck?...


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2009)

rob_l said:


> The tone and build quality seems to be consistent with the '05 RB - Solid. Very. Doesnt seem to be much difference if any. glad they dont muck around with the 7-string trems often. lol
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys - I was in software for a long time, and I got out at EXACTLY the right time....  I think there are 170-80 guitars in the collection right now. Jackson, Carvin, Warrior and Ibanez for the most part. That room where I ALWAYS seem to be is my upstairs home studio. My escape.
> 
> ...



wow i didnt know that metallica had run out of space in their hangar to store gear.....


nice collection, do i spot a couple of ESP Horizons on the wall there?


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 30, 2009)

hmmm... you worked in the software industry... with that huge collection... are you Bill Gates?!

I'd be happy with half or even 1/4 of your collection... really astonishing!


----------



## Decipher (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazing collection you have!! And congrads on the new 1527M!! It looks very, very nice. I really hope to try one in person before making a decision on one.


----------



## RXTN (Mar 30, 2009)

Are those mapleneck 1527's already sold somewhere?


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Mar 31, 2009)

Quite an impressive collection. You have great taste.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

so somebody DOES have one...



RXTN said:


> Are those mapleneck 1527's already sold somewhere?



in the US they are... not really sure about finland tho


----------



## rob_l (Mar 31, 2009)

Yah - American Musical had 5 of them in-stock when I spoke to them yesterday. Mine had an impression in the wood that looked like either a CNC glitch, a sander that wobbled or a straight-up knot in the wood that was causing me grief as in direct light it was a pure ass eyesore. A round impression with a sharp line that was clearly and starkly visible just above the trem. Ugh. 

So, initial gloom - However - The good folks at AMS made it right in the best way - They sent me a return label and as soon as the associated tracking # showed up in the UPS system after I shipped the return out - The IMMEDIATELY today shipped the replacement out - Overnight UPS for free. AMS kicks Musicians FIEND, Guitar Splinter(I know, same thing - lol) and SamAsh's collective asses in CS!!  AMS ROCKS!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Yah - American Musical had 5 of them in-stock when I spoke to them yesterday. Mine had an impression in the wood that looked like either a CNC glitch, a sander that wobbled or a straight-up knot in the wood that was causing me grief as in direct light it was a pure ass eyesore. A round impression with a sharp line that was clearly and starkly visible just above the trem. Ugh.
> 
> So, initial gloom - However - The good folks at AMS made it right in the best way - They sent me a return label and as soon as the associated tracking # showed up in the UPS system after I shipped the return out - The IMMEDIATELY today shipped the replacement out - Overnight UPS for free. AMS kicks Musicians FIEND, Guitar Splinter(I know, same thing - lol) and SamAsh's collective asses in CS!!  AMS ROCKS!!



link to their site? i've actually never heard of them before


----------



## rob_l (Mar 31, 2009)

^ No prob - http://www.americanmusical.com/


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 30, 2009)

beautiful !

Thnaks for posting those pics !

I love the white RG1527, I'm gonna buy one myself soon (hopefully)


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 30, 2009)

Rob! I just spewed! those 4 iby 7's are amazing.

~A


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 22, 2009)

I.... I... Wow.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Your collection is really amazing man.

Anyone else think we should have a thread dedicated to collections
?
Where its nothing but beautiful collections like these?


----------



## Solstafir (Mar 24, 2010)

man, your place is the equivalent to Louvre for guitars!

Now swap the 1527 necks, and see how that awesome maple board looks like on a Royal Blue body


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the same K7 <3 And dude...that Vintage violing RG is fucking BEAUTIFUL!

And yes I dig the new RG 1527GW aswell, grats on a nice NGD!


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 24, 2010)

Way to bump a year-old thread, caskettheclown. Anyway, nice guitars rob, as always.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 24, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Way to bump a year-old thread, caskettheclown. Anyway, nice guitars rob, as always.



I didn't mean to I swear
it showed up at the top of the list soo I thought it was new


----------

